# Prayers needed



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Many of you prayed for my wife, Ann, when she was in the hospital for bipolar disorder last June. Well, I need intercession again. A couple of weeks ago she had two seizures (separate occasions) at work--never had them before. We've done the MRI and she's now at home hooked up to an EEG, and isn't driving until we find out what's up.

Today I had to come home to drive my 10 year old to the doctor, because he was complaining of stomach pains and it's legit. Could be appendicitis or could be the start of the virus everyone's got. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed right now; I know these are the times when we feel closest to God, but after this summer I'd sure like the chance to feel close to him when everybody's alright :dance:!

Hopefully we'll know more soon, about both mom and son. Thanks in advance.

Drew


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent WD! Take care of yourself, rest when you can and continue to pray. God Bless. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please be close to Drew and his family during these worrisome times. At times we feel powerless when people we love experience health problems. We wish we could just make it all go away. But that never would show us your love and your ability to make us "overcomers" in this world.

Please be with Drew's wife Ann to uncover the root of the problem with her recent seizures. Cover her with your Holy Spirit to be the Healer of all her health problems, whether mental, spiritual, or physical. Lead her to your throne of mercy for your healing touch.

Be with Drew's 10 year old son in the matter of his abdominal pain. Lay your hand on him and let him feel the flow of your loving healing power surging through his body, removing all pain and illness.

Be especially with Drew. Show him how to sit comfortably at your feet and learn from you. Let him trust his family to your care. Let him praise you for your gentle mercies and your repeated lessons to him.

I pray for these blessings on Drew's family in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent. I know the feeling of being totally overwhelmed. Hang in there.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

People often say that God won't give you more than you can handle....I totally disagree. If God wouldn't give you more than you could handle, then you wouldn't call on His name. I think that God wants us to call on Him and depend solely upon Him in these times. 

My Father God is a loving God and the great physician. I come before him this morning and ask that his will be done in your life Drew. I also ask for favoritism to be shown to your wife and your son in their ultimate healing. His word in John 14:13 says: “And whatever you ask in My name, that will I do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son.” From reading your prior posts....I know that you will give all the credit to Him and thereby glorify Him.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers Sent God Bless


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for you and family. May he place his healing hand on upon your wife and child, and give you peace and comfort which pass all human understanding.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Some large Prayers going up......


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Prayers for you, and your whole family Drew! 

Trudy


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. Will is fine, although the doctor said we did the right thing to bring him in given the symptoms. Ann is detached from the EEG, at least; now we just have to wait a couple of weeks for an appointment with the neurologist. So things at home are a little less worrisome...
Thanks to all of you for your prayers.

D


----------

